# Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?



## Gaskarpfen (10. Jan. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute morgen ist einer meiner __ Sonnenbarsche tot an die Wasseroberfläche gestiegen, und die Wasseroberfläche wär eine schimmernde Schicht zu sehen, fast wie treibendes Öl/Fett. Woran kann das liegen? Zu wenig Sauerstoff? Fehlendes Futter? Es beunruhigt mich besonders die treibende Ölscheich. 

Grüße,
Gaskarpfen.


----------



## samorai (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

He __ Graskarpfen!
Im Profil bei Dir steht eine 10 für __ Sonnenbarsche.
Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben? Fütterst Du zu, mit Maden oder sonstiges? Bei solch einer großen Anzahl wird es auch ohne Revierkämpfe nicht abgehen.
Fazit:Unwissen des Halter's, Sprich Überbesatz: Entweder verhungert, krank oder durch Revierkämpfe gestresst und kaputt gemergelt.
Leider ein paar harte Worte.
Kannst Du nicht einige verschenken, als" Polizei" in einem Goldfischteich, den Barschen zu liebe?
Ich habe ein Pärchen und es gab auch schon ein Nachkomme, aber um Revier -Kämpfe zu vermeiden, habe ich ihn verschenkt. 
Lieber schau ich gemächlich zu wie der Roger das Nest baut und seiner Gattin den Hof macht,denn das ist Einklang.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

Hi Gaskarpfen,

bei nem einzelnen toten Fisch kann es auch ein ganz "normaler" Tod gewesen sein. 

Bei nem Sauerstoffmangel erwischt es normalerweise immer mehrere Tiere, vor allem wären dann auch  Fische gestorben die schwerer als der tote Sonnenfisch sind (je massiger ein Fisch umso mehr O2 braucht er).
Die schimmernde Ölschicht dürfte mit dem verwesen eines toten Fisches zusammenhängen, dabei werden ja auch die Fette im Körper freigesetzt. Ist zumindest im Aquarium oft der Auslöser für so nen "Ölfilm"

Revierrangeleien unter den Lepomis gibbosus gibt es eigentlich auch nur zur Laichzeit. 
Bei mir leben 5 "große" Sonnenfische, darunter 2 geschlechtsreife Männchen im Teich. Im Frühjahr lagen deren Laichgruben nicht mal 2m auseinander ohne das es großartig Raufereien zwischen beiden Daddies gab - ich hab auch schon in Naturgewässern regelrechte Laichkolonien gesehen wo die einzelnen Gruben noch dichter lagen (auch da wurde nur mal etwas gescheucht wenn der eine dem anderen Nest zu nahe kam. Nachdem die Kleinen dann ihre eigenen Wege gingen sah man die Alten auch wieder oft usammen durch den Teich ziehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Gaskarpfen (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. @samorai ja, ich hatte vor zwei Jahren einmal zehn Jungtiere eingesetzt, und soweit ich weiß, sind jetzt noch neun von Ihnen übrig. Sobald der Winter vorbei ist, werde ich einige herausfangen und abgeben, wenn es besser für meine __ Barsche ist. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ich falsch beraten wurde. (Hauptsächlich auch meine Schuld). 

Grüße,
Gaskarpfen


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*



Gaskarpfen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die schnellen Antworten. @samorai ja, ich hatte vor zwei Jahren einmal zehn Jungtiere eingesetzt, und soweit ich weiß, sind jetzt noch neun von Ihnen übrig. Sobald der Winter vorbei ist, werde ich einige herausfangen und abgeben, wenn es besser für meine __ Barsche ist. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ich falsch beraten wurde. (Hauptsächlich auch meine Schuld).
> 
> ...


Ich sehe das wie __ Knoblauchkröte, 20m³ Teich mit 10 Sonnenbarschen ist kein Problem. Weiterhin stirbt immer mal ein Fisch so wie Frank das sagte. Vielleicht mal Wasser testen aber sonst würde ich noch nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. 





> Goldfische, Orfen, Rotaugen, __ Sonnenbarsche (10), __ Schuppenkarpfen (3), 1 __ Sterlet ...


Problematischer finde ich deinen Sterlet....der wird zu groß. Die Schuppenkarpfen währen auch nicht mein Fall. 
Da die Sonnenbarsche ziemlich hart im nehmen sind, würde ich bei Wasserproblemen aber eher darauf schliesen das die Orfen und der Sterlet dann oben schwimmen.


----------



## 15.8 (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*



Gaskarpfen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute morgen ist einer meiner __ Sonnenbarsche tot an die Wasseroberfläche gestiegen, und die Wasseroberfläche wär eine schimmernde Schicht zu sehen, fast wie treibendes Öl/Fett. Woran kann das liegen? Zu wenig Sauerstoff? Fehlendes Futter? Es beunruhigt mich besonders die treibende Ölscheich.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
diese Ölschicht hatte ich nach einem __ Fischreiher-Angriff.
Stand zufällig am Fenster. Bis ich am Teich war, hatte er schon mächtig gewütet.

An diesem Tag hatt er es noch 2x probiert. Meine Kids hatten aber Wache gehalten
und immer wieder verjagt.
Diese Öl/Fett habe ich abgesaugt und gut wars.
Hatte dann noch 2 Monate ein Netz über den Teich gespannt.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Gaskarpfen (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

Hallo 15.8,

wie hast du denn die Ölschicht abgesaugt? Wird die ganz normal vom Filter herausgefiltert? Als ich heute draußen war, hatte sie sich noch immer nicht verflüchtigt (Den Sonnenbarsch habe ich natürlich herausgeholt).

Grüße

Gaskarpfen


----------



## 15.8 (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

Schlammsauger.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Gaskarpfen (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke. Ich werde heute gleich mal versuchen. Das Wasser ist weiterhin glasklar,  nur die Ölschicht behindert die Sicht.


----------



## 15.8 (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*



Gaskarpfen schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> danke. Ich werde heute gleich mal versuchen. Das Wasser ist weiterhin glasklar,  nur die Ölschicht behindert die Sicht.



Und...dat es geklappt?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Gaskarpfen (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

Einigermaßen. Man sieht zwar noch Reste treibenden Öls, aber sonst ist alles wieder in Ornung gebracht.


----------



## jolantha (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

Hi,
vielleicht wird mich ja jetzt irgenjemand wieder lynchen wolllen, aber bei Öl aud dem Wasser, nehme ich einfach
ein paar Tropfen Geschirrspülmittel . Das mach ich schon 30 Jahre so, da mein eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser immer einen Ölfilm bildet, wenn ich meinen Teich auffülle. 
Meine Fische hat es noch nie gestört


----------



## Kassandra (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die schimmernde Ölschicht dürfte mit dem verwesen eines toten Fisches zusammenhängen, dabei werden ja auch die Fette im Körper freigesetzt. Ist zumindest im Aquarium oft der Auslöser für so nen "Ölfilm"



So schnell geht das? Oder wie lang soll der Barsch da schon vor sich hingewest sein?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

Hi Kassandra,

wenn ein Fisch oben an der Oberfläche schwimmt ist er zumindest bei den momentanen Wassertemperaturen schon einige Zeit tot. Frisch verendete Fische  sind schwerer als Wasser und sinken ab. Erst wenn sich genügend Verwesungsgase im Fischkörper gesammelt haben treiben sie auf - je größer/schwerer der Fisch umso länger gammelte er schon rum wenn er auftaucht. Es gibt ja auch den Spruch "der Fisch fängt vom Kopf her an zu stinken", das kommt daher das sich die Kiemenbögen eines toten Fisches schon nach wenigen Stunden zersetzten
Im Sommer bei  >24 Grad läuft die Verwesung von kleineren Fische sehr schnell ab, Ein adultes __ Moderlieschen verwest dann schon komplett in nur 1-2 Tagen

MfG Frank


----------



## Kassandra (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Toter Sonnenbarsch steigt auf, waran kann's liegen?*

Na wenn die schon Moderlieschen heißen... 
Aber vielen Dank, auch für die Erklärung des Sprichwortes - ich hab das für eine Sache gehalten wie "Da beißt sich die Katze selbst in den Schwanz", ohne zoologischen Hintergrund.


----------

